

Amazon Kindle Fire - An Alternative to iPad? - nativeblogger
http://nativeblogger.com/2011/10/amazon-kindle-fire-specifications/

======
bradleyland
In short. No, it's not. Although our family may get one, even though we have
an iPad. Why?

The Kindle Fire is a content monster. Amazon has 18 million content items in
their store, and their Amazon Prime streaming library is _huge_. We're
considering ditching Netflix altogether, going to RedBox for new releases, and
picking up a Kindle Fire and an $79/year Prime subscription.

My iPad has a ton of productivity apps and a larger screen that makes it great
for a general purpose computing device. Yeah, that feels a little crazy to
say, but when I travel, it's so much nicer to carry my iPad than it is my
15.4" MacBook Pro. When I'm on the porch and I need to respond to emails, the
iPad is what comes with me. I don't see that changing.

~~~
nativeblogger
Thats a interesting point bardley ... but why iPad wven iPhone would have been
sufficient for checking emails and responding to them . Isn't it ?

I agree with you thought that Kindle Fire provides lot of contents items :)

